# Word of Caution



## cfellows (Jun 1, 2011)

If you look closely at my avatar picture, you can see a small brown spot on my left cheek just to the left of the crease. This first appeared shortly before the picture was taken in July 2009. I had thought it was just an age spot and when I went in for my annual skin check in June of 2010, the dermatologist froze it along with several other spots. All the other spots scabbed up and fell off, but this one stayed. The dermatologist thought it should come off and sent me to a skin surgeon. The spot was a little smaller than a dime, was not raised, and didn't look threatening. However, the surgeon cut out a football shaped piece about a centimeter wide and 4 centimeters long down to the fat layer. A week later, the biopsy revealed that I had a Melanoma In Situ, which is an early stage, but just as deadly if you don't catch it. The surgeon scheduled another appointment the next day and took out another 5 millimeters each side of the first incision, this time about 6 centimeters long. This biopsy came back with clear margins so hopefully all the bad stuff has been removed. So, now, according to my wife, I look 20 years younger on the left side of my face. Unfortunately, the right side didn't change!

The moral to the story is, don't be fooled by innocent looking age spots. If they turn out to be melanoma, they can kill you and not waste any time doing it. Nothing to mess around with!

Chuck


----------



## George_Race (Jun 1, 2011)

Really great advice Chuck.
Glad to hear the great biopsy report, sounds like you got it in the nick oftime.
George


----------



## b.lindsey (Jun 1, 2011)

Glad you got a good report the second time around Chuck. And yes it IS great advice, especially for men...for whatever reason, men seem to delay on such things. Its good that you didn't and a good lesson for all of us.

Bill


----------



## Foozer (Jun 1, 2011)

My father, who is turning 85 in a few days has been on that road for years now. Little pieces keep getting whittled away. He just goes "It is what it is, no sense fretting over it"

Some things we just have no say over, long as the Fig Newtons are fresh, Life is Good


Robert


----------



## Captain Jerry (Jun 1, 2011)

Chuck

I'm glad they got it in time. That stuff moves fast. In the future, you may notice a higher than normal level of interest from all of your physicians. That melanoma diagnosis gets their attention, and it should.

My ears don't match as a result of a similar encounter with the beast. That was thirty years ago and the doctors still comment on it. Vigilence!

Jerry


----------



## steamer (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks Chuck

I think of my mispent youth cycling for 5-10 hours at a time with no protection...I have to be careful now.

Dave


----------



## Maryak (Jun 1, 2011)

Chuck,

Glad you got to it in time. Clear margins are the magic words. My next will be No. 10. I would add to your advise and ask your significant other to carry out an inspection of the bits you can't see i.e. back, buttocks etc.

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## 90LX_Notch (Jun 1, 2011)

Chuck,

Glad the second report was a good one.

Bob


----------



## Dave G (Jun 1, 2011)

Glad to hear all is well now Chuck. Thank you for the nudge to have myself checked, Dave


----------



## JohnS (Jun 2, 2011)

Certainly a very wise word of caution Chuck. I was diagnosed with Basal Cell Carcinoma ten years ago and to date have had five procedures to remove the cancerous cells from my face. Now in my seventies I still maintain a constant check for any suspicious spots on the skin.

In my case the damage to my skin is believed to have been caused 40 years ago by continuous exposure to the sun during my service with the Royal Air Force whilst in Malaysia. On the advice of my dermatologist I made a claim under the War Pensions Scheme and compensation was duly received.

The most important message is take protection from the sun very seriously. 

John-Som


----------



## SBWHART (Jun 2, 2011)

Pleased that you got it in time Chuck, they can be real sneaky beasts, it sure pays to take action.

Stew


----------



## Davo J (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi Chuck,
Lucky they got it early and your clear. Over here they have follow up check ups every 6 months for 5 years , as they say if it's common for it to reoccur in that time.

It's not only when you get older or if you have been in the sun either, I had one on the right hand side of my chest when I was about 35 that looked like a mole and my wife kept saying to have it checked. I went and had it checked and the doctor said it was fine. 12 months latter it had changed colour and shape a bit and the wife made me ask about it again and the doctor said because we where worried he would cut it out there and then and send it off. 

Well it turned out it was Melanoma and with in a week I was in hospital getting surgery to remove the rest of it and the glands in my chest and under my arm to see if it had gone any further. After the operation I ended up with pneumonia and spent a week in hospital, but the surgeon said the Melanoma depth was a clark 3 with 4 being the highest when it's into the muscle and meaning death. The glands turned out to be fine so I was all clear.
I had the check ups I spoke about above, but so far all good.

The Hunter in NSW Australia is said to have one of the highest rates of Melanoma in the world, and we always have warnings and adds about covering up in the sun. For me I couldn't work out why I got one there as I rode motor bikes all my life and wasn't really a beach person to get sun burned (especially there).

Dave


----------



## T70MkIII (Jun 3, 2011)

That's great news' Chuck - looking forward to seeing your updated avatar!


----------



## cfellows (Jun 3, 2011)

T70MkIII  said:
			
		

> That's great news' Chuck - looking forward to seeing your updated avatar!



LOL... Think I'll wait until the stitches are removed. It's still a little too graphic for the squeamish.

Chuck


----------



## Deanofid (Jun 3, 2011)

Gosh, that's a scare, Chuck. I'm very glad to hear they "got it"! Keep a sharp eye out.

Dean


----------

